# pig nose turtle



## lovemypiggy (Jun 10, 2007)

Any ideas what a pig nose is worth


----------



## -Peter (Jun 10, 2007)

$1500 -$2000 was the last time I saw a price,
PM expansa


----------



## richardsc (Jun 11, 2007)

or as much as someone is willing to pay


----------



## -Peter (Jun 12, 2007)

of course it would have to be on license otherwise the going rate last year was $100-$200 for Fly River pignoses.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 12, 2007)

just bought one on license for 2k


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2007)

How big does there pool need to be for an adult?


----------

